# Wounded Warriors Weekend



## Hawk1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Wounded Warriors Weekend is coming up on August 16th thru 19th, on Galveston Island. This event is hosted by Wounded Heroes of Texas, an all volunteer group, who work year round to help our vets try to re- acclimate into life after combat injuries. Many thanks go out to all the folks at the Elk's Lodge, and Casa Del Mar, and all the guys who take these brave soldiers fishing. Without these people, none of this would be possible. Please come out and say hello to these vets, and show your support for them.


----------



## Andrea Jansen (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Hawk...do you have any additional information on this event (website or photos from last year)? I would love to share it on the Mercury Marine Facebook and Twitter pages.


----------



## Hawk1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Go to www.woundedheroesoftexas.org. There are a lot of pictures from last year. With the ever increasing number of vets at the VA, and the budget cuts they are experiencing, we have been asked to do at least 3 a year, in order to accomodate all of them.


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you need volunteers for Friday and/or Saturday to take them fishing? I see the event is a multiple day event so I am not sure which day you need Captian volunteers for.


----------



## Hawk1 (Jun 26, 2012)

We are still in need of a couple of volunteers on Saturday, the 18th of August to take some of the vets fishing. Please, if anyone can help, let us know.


----------



## Andrea Jansen (Apr 11, 2012)

Hawk, I have scheduled this post to go up on the Mercury Marine Facebook page to our nearly 16,000 fans: 
_Wounded Warriors Weekend, a fishing experience for wounded veterans, will be hosted by the all-volunteer group Wounded Heroes of Texas on August 16th through 19th, on Galveston Island. They are still looking for volunteers in the Galveston area. For more information go to http://www.woundedheroesoftexas.org/. _

I hope you don't mind us posting that, we appreciate your cause and wish you luck with your event.


----------



## Hawk1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting Wounded Warriors weekend on the mercury site. We appreciate all of you, and sincerely hope you can come out and meet some of the veterans.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> We are still in need of a couple of volunteers on Saturday, the 18th of August to take some of the vets fishing. Please, if anyone can help, let us know.


Let us know if you still need a boat. We would be honored to help.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

PM sent. Let me know where to be and when. I have a Gulf Coast 25'VS with T-top. I'll be happy to trailer down and make it happen.


----------

